# Правда ли, что у человека одна нога длиннее другой?



## Cyxapuk (1 Июл 2006)

Если да, то на сколько сильно это влияет на позвоночник и на тазобедренный сустав?


----------



## Helen (2 Июл 2006)

Если исходить из того, что в мире не существует ничего одинакового, то – да.

Однако реально значимые различия встречаются не так уж часто, и, конечно, отрицательно влияют на позвоночник и тазобедренные суставы, нарушая равномерное распределение нагрузки, что ведет к более быстрому нарушению костно-хрящевых структур суставов. 

Причем, чем больше выражена разница длины конечностей, тем быстрее наступают нарушения.


----------

